# No-Xplode Creatine Any Good?



## NoBiUs (Sep 2, 2005)

Ok, guys I just bought No-xplode creatine powder..And i was wondering if it is wortha shit or not..
I think it taste way to good to be worth a shit..LOL..  
but I am just wondering..This is what it has in it..

sodium...150mg
potassium...75mg
carbohydrates...9g
b6...25mg
b12...120mcg
folic acid...400mcg
magnesium...500mg
phosphorus...500mg
calcium...75mg

That is of course one serving..  

And i did just buy Mega Man (mutli vits)
I would also like to know if there is a better multi vit. out there too..
This is what is in my Multi vit.

vitamin A...5000IU
vitamin C...300mg
vitamin D...200IU
vitamin E...100IU
vitamin K...80mcg
thiamin(Vitamin b-1)...50mg
riboflavin(b-2)...50mg
niacin...50mg
vitamin b-6...50mg
folic acid...400mcg
vitamin b-12...50mcg
biotin...300mcg
pantothenic acid...50mg
calcium...200mg
idine...150mcg
magnesium...100mg
zinc...25mg
selenium...200mcg
copper...2mg
manganese...2mg
chromium...120mcg
molybdenum...75mcg

I am a boxer and have been training for about 2 years, and I am looking to get more strenght and bigger muscles..And of course a better sex drive wouldn't hurt..  
  So, if you guys think there is a better Multi Vit. please post..I would realy rather know more about creatine..I would really like you guys input about this creatine powder,I just bought..Because if there is a better creatine powder, I would much rather get the most for my buck (so to speak)


----------



## NoBiUs (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry, for double posting.But I have thought of something I should of put in that thread..Is there any other vitamins or suppliments I should be taking, while I am taking this..
thanks again..


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

Umm... An actual creatine supplement? NO-xplode only has 1g of an esterified creatine in it, I would recommend another gram and a half. check out www.bulknutrition.com buy some bulk CEE, and toss a half a teaspoon in before you lift.


----------



## sonnysux (Sep 4, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Umm... An actual creatine supplement? NO-xplode only has 1g of an esterified creatine in it, I would recommend another gram and a half. check out www.bulknutrition.com buy some bulk CEE, and toss a half a teaspoon in before you lift.




what do u mean?...put it in the no-xplode?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 6, 2005)

If you really want to, NO-xplode is absolute CRAP as far as a creatine supp. goes, sure, it has the energy, pump, all that garbage, but, theres NO CREATIIIIINE!!!


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 6, 2005)

use cell-mass for creatine


----------

